
IBM’s Watson proves useful at fighting cancer–except in Texas - markrages
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/ibms-watson-proves-useful-at-fighting-cancer-except-in-texas/
======
gus_massa
> _IBM’s Watson proves useful at fighting cancer–except in Texas_

Is there any proof that Watson is useful for cancer? Like a published study
with many patients in a well known peer review journal.

I think it looks useful and it is been tried in a few places, but I don't
remember any good clear success story.

------
raymondjplante
This points to growing pains learning how to implement, integrate, and manage
AI projects--we've got a long road ahead before well established patterns
emerge.

